# I'm turning into a collector



## darin3200 (Jan 8, 2006)

It's true. I find myself buying camera that I really don't need, I have the inability  to sell any camera after I've used it, and I becoming an ebay stalker.

As a result though I have bought a nice zorki-c that is on its way


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh no. This condition is very serious. Unfortunately there is no known cure, except for unplugging your modem. Like me you're now at an extremely advanced stage of the transformation into an Ebay stalker; when you start buying Soviet cameras it's already too late! :mrgreen:


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 9, 2006)

Doctor, how many months do I have....before I buy a soviet med. format camera with waist viewfinder?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 9, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> ....before I buy a soviet med. format camera with waist viewfinder?


 
Don&#8217;t do it soviet MF BAD, I have Kiev 88 it last for 2 ½ roll before it broke, it made me so mad , that I had to buy a Hassy 500 cm to get over it :lmao:


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 9, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Dont do it soviet MF BAD, I have Kiev 88 it last for 2 ½ roll before it broke, it made me so mad , that I had to buy a Hassy 500 cm to get over it :lmao:


I'm glad you were able to cope with loss  I've been looking at the 500cm but I don't know if I want it more than an M6


----------



## markc (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh man. Everytime I see a cool camera I have a hard time not buying it, even though I have no place to put it and probably wouldn't use it much. Especially MF.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh man... I know these stages all too well! :lmao: 

Sooo, darin3200 are you trying to dethrone me as the E-bay Stalker around here? :lmao: :lmao:


----------

